# Outlook has a Backwards "P" symbol?



## GenX (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi.

When typing in the message body screen on outlook I have a symbol that kinda looks like a backwards capital P.....

It showed up because I tred to cut and paste some text from a web based email - MSN Messenger into outlook to send the info via outlook.... It asked me as i pasted if I wanted MSN to have acces to the clipboard and I said yes  ....

Now it is frustrating the hell out of me and I do not know how to get rid of it....

Please help!:up:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Probably a paragraph mark. While in the message body, click on Tools | Options, click View tab. Under Formatting Marks un check Paragraph marks.

This is for Outlook 2003 -- other versions may have a slightly different path to get there. If you can't find it, post back with the version of Outlook you are using and I'm sure someone with that version can find it for ya.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## GenX (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you outcast! u nailed it mate...i just knew it was a setting somewhere I just couldnt find it lol


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

For today's bit of trivia, that symbol is called a Pilcrow.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

For another bit of trivia, you won't see that if you don't use Word as your email editor. Word is actually the program that shows them, and here's why:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/show-hide_button_in_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

It's not just a Word feature, any good word processor has a show/hide formatting codes feature, OpenOffice, MS-Works, AbiWord, and WordPerfect to name a few.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I stand corrected, though I meant that it wasn't Outlook that provided them, but Word.


----------

